# Top 5 "Badass" films in the past 5 years



## destructone (Jan 21, 2012)

List your top 5 films with a badass character in the past 5 years.

5. Law Abiding Citizen - Gerard Butler
4. Taken - Liam Neeson
3. The Town - Jeremy Renner
2. Bourne Ultimatum - Matt Damon
1. Inglourious Basterds - Christoph Waltz, Michael Fassbender, Brad Pitt


----------



## texshred777 (Jan 21, 2012)

5. Bourne Movies - Jason Bourne
4. Ong Bak - Ting
3. Ninja Assassin - Raizo
2. Transporter - Frank Martin
1. Akira - Tetsuo

I know Akira, and the first incarnations of Ong-Bak and The Transporter are older than 5 years...oh well. Tetsuo(I'm mostly thinking of the character from the manga) is too bad ass.


----------



## jordanky (Jan 22, 2012)

I don't have a top 5, but I'd like to add this.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jan 25, 2012)

Not in order and didn't put much thought into it:

1-Inglorious Bastards
2-District 9
3-Girl with the Dragon Tattoo (the swedish versions)
4-Limitless
5-Iron Man 1


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't see movies often, so I'll just throw out a couple. Some of them are more than 5 years old, but I don't care.:

Thor - Thor
300 - Leonidas
They Live - Roddy Piper's character


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 26, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> I don't see movies often, so I'll just throw out a couple. Some of them are more than 5 years old, but I don't care.:
> 
> Thor - Thor
> 300 - Leonidas
> They Live - Roddy Piper's character



I like how the list seems normal at first, than BLAM! Roddy Piper from 1988.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 26, 2012)

^that was a cool movie


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jan 26, 2012)

Crank 2 (I'd prefer to add the first one, but its 6 years old, doesn't fit) - Jason Stattham
The Expandable - Terry Crew (just for the part with his automatic shotgun)
300 - The 300 hundred guys
Inglorious Basterds - The ones stated above
Machete - Machete


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Jan 27, 2012)

13 assassins 
girl with the dragon tattoo (david fincher's) 
district 9 
Defiance 
Harry Brown 

honorable mention would Casino Royale but unfortunately its too old now  and i still have yet to see The Grey


----------



## GazPots (Jan 27, 2012)

Harry Brown!




> You failed to maintain your weapon son.


----------



## Jakke (Jan 27, 2012)

asmegin_slayer said:


> 3-Girl with the Dragon Tattoo (the swedish versions)





Ibanezsam4 said:


> girl with the dragon tattoo (david fincher's)



FIGHT! FIGHT! FIGHT!


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Jan 28, 2012)

GazPots said:


> Harry Brown!



fuck yeah


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 28, 2012)

Also, the recent True Grit.


----------



## Atomshipped (Jan 28, 2012)

Tallahassee from Zombieland.


----------

